# 400 gallon tank



## SmellinFishy (Mar 17, 2013)

Just bought a 400 gallon tank! I was wondering the best way to scrape this algae out? Any suggestion?


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

being that it is acrylic, i'm not sure. I'd start with some softer cleaners such as vinegar and / or bleach wipes and go from there. What are the dimensions of the tank - it does not look big enough to be 400 gallons from here, or that cat is the size of a large dog and the parakeet is the size of a chicken! LOL It looks like a 4x2x2.5 tank which is more like 150 gallons.


----------



## SmellinFishy (Mar 17, 2013)

nodima said:


> being that it is acrylic, i'm not sure. I'd start with some softer cleaners such as vinegar and / or bleach wipes and go from there. What are the dimensions of the tank - it does not look big enough to be 400 gallons from here, or that cat is the size of a large dog and the parakeet is the size of a chicken! LOL It looks like a 4x2x2.5 tank which is more like 150 gallons.


The dimensions are 64" long 48" tall and 32" wide, the acrylic is an inch thick! Took 4 people to move it and we didn't even lift the tank, just slid it from the stand to the truck, then slid it in my door. And there it sits waiting to be cleaned. :fish: 
Here's a pick with me in it, and I'm 5'8"



And here's a pic of my 120...


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Soak paper towels with vinegar and paste them to the insides. A spray bottle will come in handy, let soak for a day or two.


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

Thats a big tank alright, reaching the tbm is gonna be a bit tough. As far as cleaning it I would fill it with water and some bleach and just let it soak for awhile, obviously outside if you can.. Then use a soft cloth and see how it goes. Might pick up or order the Novus 3 part system for polishing if it needs it when done cleaning it up?

Looks to need a really good cleaning how long since its had water in it?


----------



## SmellinFishy (Mar 17, 2013)

GTZ said:


> Soak paper towels with vinegar and paste them to the insides. A spray bottle will come in handy, let soak for a day or two.


I think I will start here after I vacuume out the rest of the sand. This thing is wreaking up my living room!


----------



## SmellinFishy (Mar 17, 2013)

JimA said:


> Thats a big tank alright, reaching the tbm is gonna be a bit tough. As far as cleaning it I would fill it with water and some bleach and just let it soak for awhile, obviously outside if you can.. Then use a soft cloth and see how it goes. Might pick up or order the Novus 3 part system for polishing if it needs it when done cleaning it up?
> 
> Looks to need a really good cleaning how long since its had water in it?


For sure going to get the novus three part! It's been sitting for a few months at least , the people I got it from had it as a saltwater tank! I wish I could just put it outside and soak but the thing is to **** heavy to move.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Now that is a tall tank. What are you going to stock?


----------



## AlCzervik (Oct 6, 2012)

That cat looks like he wants that bird for lunch! The 120 looks good. Clean. How much did you pay if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## SmellinFishy (Mar 17, 2013)

13razorbackfan said:


> Now that is a tall tank. What are you going to stock?


First we were thinking a planted tank, now we are thinking tang community.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

SmellinFishy said:


> 13razorbackfan said:
> 
> 
> > Now that is a tall tank. What are you going to stock?
> ...


Discus would look awesome on that tank.....You could do some sweet plants as well.


----------



## SmellinFishy (Mar 17, 2013)

AlCzervik said:


> That cat looks like he wants that bird for lunch! The 120 looks good. Clean. How much did you pay if you don't mind me asking?


Cat will run from the bird lol , we paid 400 bucks for the big tank, now I need to get it cleaned up like the 120.


----------



## SmellinFishy (Mar 17, 2013)

13razorbackfan said:


> SmellinFishy said:
> 
> 
> > 13razorbackfan said:
> ...


I'm still open to ideas.. Didn't think discus yet but that would be really cool! I haven't done much research on discus so I will look into them. 
As far as planted I am inspired by Amano , but again I don't have that much experience with planted tanks.
Do you think it's to tall for a tang?


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

SmellinFishy said:


> I'm still open to ideas.. Didn't think discus yet but that would be really cool! I haven't done much research on discus so I will look into them.
> As far as planted I am inspired by Amano , but again I don't have that much experience with planted tanks.
> Do you think it's to tall for a tang?


I am not a tang expert but I would think so. Just seems to be a waste of that height. I think a planted tank will be kind of tough with that much depth but depending on lighting you will be fine. I still think a Discus tank would look awesome. Get ready to spend money though. They are expensive but very pretty. They are not as active as you are probably used to but they make it easy to snap good pics!!


----------



## Schweitzer1214 (Aug 13, 2012)

Get some monster fish  Like Oscars, arowana, and stuff like that!


----------



## Grill88 (Mar 4, 2013)

Peacock Bass or Emperor Cichlid Tank would be cool


----------



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

Big haps, lake malawi in that tank bro, or a frontosa colony.


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

Big ol' tang community tank is what i would do. Maybe a Colony of calvus some julies some shellies some jumbo cyps and maybe a pair of brichardi. Eventually my dream is to do a big ol' tank Full of just about every tang species that i like. Im thinking around 1000g lol


----------



## SmellinFishy (Mar 17, 2013)

ratbones86 said:


> Big ol' tang community tank is what i would do. Maybe a Colony of calvus some julies some shellies some jumbo cyps and maybe a pair of brichardi. Eventually my dream is to do a big ol' tank Full of just about every tang species that i like. Im thinking around 1000g lol


Did you see the dimensions? If I go tang I don't want to many bare spots. :fish: the tank is on the tall side so.. 100+ cyps doing there thing would be fun!


----------



## theboothsociety (Jan 3, 2012)

A front colony with other tangs would be nice. IMO, all male peacock and hap tank. Use a vinegar and water mix solution and try and find an acrylic scraper, that wont scratch it.


----------



## SmellinFishy (Mar 17, 2013)

theboothsociety said:


> A front colony with other tangs would be nice. IMO, all male peacock and hap tank. Use a vinegar and water mix solution and try and find an acrylic scraper, that wont scratch it.


All hap peacock tank would be really cool but I want more diversity for this tank. 
Can you keep a front colony in a tang community tank?


----------



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

SmellinFishy said:


> theboothsociety said:
> 
> 
> > A front colony with other tangs would be nice. IMO, all male peacock and hap tank. Use a vinegar and water mix solution and try and find an acrylic scraper, that wont scratch it.
> ...


for that size tank u have,you can go with haps and peacocks with fronts if u like,,if not go with the tang community with a colony of fronts.... :fish:


----------



## jakekersley (Mar 25, 2013)

Its going to be a pain in the .... To move/trip/alter plants in that tank its soooo nice ttbough!


----------



## theboothsociety (Jan 3, 2012)

SmellinFishy said:


> theboothsociety said:
> 
> 
> > A front colony with other tangs would be nice. IMO, all male peacock and hap tank. Use a vinegar and water mix solution and try and find an acrylic scraper, that wont scratch it.
> ...


Im no tang expert, but I believe so. They all exist in the lake together. So why not in your 400 gal lake. I keep all male haps and peacocks with fronts.


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

With a 400g tank there will be plenty of room for fronts and other tangs. You could do leleupi with the fronts as well as a group of calvus and cyps. That way you have everything covered


----------

